# dragonet's skin



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

hi, i bought a dragonet the other day and i heard they are a challange to feed, but mine is perfect, the thing is that it has bimps on the skin,not white or of any shape, just bumps that are colored as the skin pattern. when i was examining the fish in the store i noticed a few, bit not as much as i see now. i see them at an angle, its the only way to truly notice them. help?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.:wave:

Any chance of a picture? You are likely to be asked for one.

I moved your thread here as it appears you are asking for diagnosis rather than a tank maintenance itself.

Good luck.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I want to say its not bumps but the fish's bones do to not meeting the feeding needs. But its hard to know excactly with out a picture.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike is right. Yours is starving to death. They should always look fat and puffy, a good sign is if their face looks like a squirrel's cheeks full of nuts.


----------

